# December 10th Nasa Plumbrook



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Got drawn for this hunt and will be taking my son. My first time there and will be hunting in section 36 which is between Columbus Ave and Patrol Ave in the SE section of the property. Any input on this hunt and who is all going.


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

island troller said:


> Got drawn for this hunt and will be taking my son. My first time there and will be hunting in section 36 which is between Columbus Ave and Patrol Ave in the SE section of the property. Any input on this hunt and who is all going.


Will be there also, section 41.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Island Troller you will be the first ones dropped off the truck. Your drop zone is in the north west corner of your section. I would strongly suggest setting up for the first half hour right near the drop site. It does not have to be anything special just hurry up and look for a run. I wouldn't sit down just look for a spot that you can get a shot off quickly. Have your partner go 100 yards down and do the same thing. The drop areas for everyone else who are in the bunker areas are on the south side of thier sections. The order of the drop offs are 36,35,34, and so on are right in a line. When they get dropped they will be walking north into thier sections kicking deer around. Have your guns ready. If you have a semi auto or pump with iron sights take that. Scopes are pretty much worthless there because you will not get many easy broadside shots. The terrain is flat and thick. Shots will be close. 
There is an old creek bed on the south side of your section. The fence is on the east side of your section. This is where I would take a stool and set your poster. For some reason the deer like to run parallel to the fence 50 yards or so inside the woods. If you post up and all you see is grass turn around and face the woods. The deer will be running for thier lives looking for cover. When they find that they will not move. Trade off with one person kicking and one person sitting. On sectors like you have you want to have a pocket to hold deer in your section. I have had success working in in the shape of a "C" on the two times that I drew in a section that had a fence. Make your pocket on the fence side. You want to kick deer but you want to keep them in your section. I would suggest waiting for your poster to set up first. When they are ready start your first C in the northwest corner, work west to the drop, then work south, then east on the bottom of your section. Meet up with the poster and trade off. Have the new kicker literally walk right next to the fence going north so they do not spook deer out of the pocket. Each time you make the C work it a little closer to the fence. Hope that helps. Good luck.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Island Troller here's the group one map. It will probably make a little more sence now. The north side of your section is more open for plumbrook.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Flathead76...Thankyou so much. Appreciate the very detailed info. Your post deserved more the just my like button. My goal is to make this day enjoyable for my son..


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

island troller said:


> Flathead76...Thankyou so much. Appreciate the very detailed info. Your post deserved more the just my like button. My goal is to make this day enjoyable for my son..


No problem. Hope your son gets a good one.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

island troller said:


> Flathead76...Thankyou so much. Appreciate the very detailed info. Your post deserved more the just my like button. My goal is to make this day enjoyable for my son..


Well how did you do on your hunt?


----------

